# Kauf eines Hand GPS



## Theo (24. November 2008)

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter,

ich habe vor mir ein Hand GPS für den Gebrauch in Norwegen zuzulegen.
Nun habe ich schon etwas im www gestöbert und dort kamen dann Dinge wie, Format der Koordinaten, Kartendaten, etc. zur Sprache.

Auf welche Dinge muss ich beim Kauf achten, was braucht man und was ist überflüssig.

Ich habe vor 200 + - 50€ auszugeben.

Es würde vorrangig nur in Norwegen auf dem Wasser verwendet, sollte bei schlechter Sicht mich in den Heimathafen führen und es wäre nicht schlecht wenn ich  Daten zu Hause vom PC, oder auch direkt am Gerät schon eingeben könnte.

Gruss Theo


----------



## schwedenklausi (24. November 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Erkundige Dich bei Schlageter  http://www.angel-schlageter.de/

schwedenklausi


----------



## Fischopa (24. November 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Hallo, Schlagether bietet z.Zt. ein Hand GPS Goenav 3 herabgesetzt an. Bisher 475.- jetzt für 245,90 Euro. Schau Dir das mal an.#6

MfG, Fischopa #h


----------



## carp_master (24. November 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Ahoi,

wenn's ein Garmin sein soll, dann bist du bei www.navifuture.de sehr gut bedient.

Service und Beratung top!


----------



## Sockeye (24. November 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*



Theo schrieb:


> Auf welche Dinge muss ich beim Kauf achten, was braucht man und was ist überflüssig.
> Ich habe vor 200 + - 50€ auszugeben.



Hi Theo,

- guter GPS Empfänger
- Wasserdicht nach IPX7

Dies haben aber alle Outdoor GPS. Da kannst Du auch ein günstiges für 100€ nehmen.

Damit du dir aber nicht gleich nächstes Jahr ein neues GPS kaufst, würde ich gleich ein kartenfähiges nehmen, mit einem vernünftigen Display.

Da würde entweder ein Garmin 60csx (ca350€) oder den Magellan Triton400 (220€)nehmen. Das 60csx ist ein altbewährtes Gerät, dass über eine ausgereifte Firmware verfügt. Der Triton ist ein moderneres Gerät, wo die Firmware noch ein paar kleine Macken hat, die Du aber als "Anfänger" gar nicht mitbekommst, aber die Hardware absolut vom feinsten ist.

Das ist aber nur die Hardware. Karten, speziell Seekarten kosten auch noch mal so 150€/Gebiet, egal ob von Magellan oder Garmin. Für Garmin gibt's momentan ein größeres Angebot an Karten. Diese sind aber teuer. 

Hier hat der Triton den entscheidenden Vortel, dass er Rasterkarten darstellen kann. Das kann der Garmin nicht. Im Netz gibt es kostenlose Tools, wo du dir gescannte Seekarten in das nötige Format konvertieren kannst, sie dann auf SD Karte abspeicherst. Quellen gibt es da genug. Und damit hast Du Zugriff auf unendlich viele kostenlose Karten.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Theo (25. November 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Einen schönen guten Morgen,


danke erst einmal für die schnellen Antworten.

Bei Th. Schlageter hätte ich demnächst auch angerufen, trotzdem interessieren mich hier sehr die Meinungen.

@Sockey

Danke, ganz toll, das hilft mir schon sehr.
Hast Du da auch Links für diese Karten und gibt es irgendwo auch Anleitungen zur Konvertierung der Karten?


Gruss Theo


----------



## Ollek (25. November 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

ganz klar Lowrance H2O. dafür kostet die nauticpath (Seekarte) nur 99 Euro und du hast ganz Norwegen und Deutschland in einem Gerät.

Bei Ebay bekommst du die Colorversion sehr günstig im Vergleich zum deutschen Preis.

Ein Bekannter hat hier gekauft und 4Tage später war es schon da und absolut identisch mit hier verkauften Geräten.

Wichtig:nur über Paypal bezahlen wegen Versicherung falls doch was sein sollte


----------



## ThorstenECN (25. November 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Hi,
ich habe auch das Lowrance H2O Color. Gekauft habe ich es hier www.svb.de . Ich kann das Gerät nur empfehlen!!!


----------



## Ollek (25. November 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Auch ein seht guter Preis für einen deutschen Shop wenn es denn das Color ist. Das steht dort nicht in der Überschrift, nur das es 256 Farben haben soll.


----------



## ThorstenECN (25. November 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*



Ollek schrieb:


> Auch ein seht guter Preis für einen deutschen Shop wenn es denn das Color ist. Das steht dort nicht in der Überschrift, nur das es 256 Farben haben soll.



Ein Schwarz-Weiß Gerät wir wohl kaum 256 Farben haben, oder ;+ . Außerdem habe ich meins dort bestellt und es ist das Color #6


----------



## Ollek (25. November 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Das Schwarzweisse hat aber unterschiedliche Farbnuancen (Kontraste), und weil da nicht Explizit stand "Lowrance H2O Color" in Verbindung mit *dem* deutschen Preis bin ich halt ins Grübeln gekommen. |kopfkrat

Aber für den Preis würd ich auf jedenfall zuschlagen, allein wegen einem deutschen Ansprechpartner bei Garantiefällen.:m


----------



## Sockeye (25. November 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*



Theo schrieb:


> Danke, ganz toll, das hilft mir schon sehr.
> Hast Du da auch Links für diese Karten und gibt es irgendwo auch Anleitungen zur Konvertierung der Karten?



Hallo Theo,

es gibt momentan 2 kostenlose Tools zur Erstellung von Rasterkarten für den Triton.

Schau mal hier:Triton RMP maker

Und das 2te hier: Pico's online converter

Quellen zu gescannten Norwegischen Seekartenmaterial kann ich hier leider nicht posten (rein rechtlich), ausser natürlich zu den US/Kanada Charts, da diese frei verfügbar sind. Für Norwegen kannst du aber das Material von http://kart.kystverket.no/ verwenden, indem du dir Sreenshots erstellst und diese kalibrierst. Es gibt aber noch weitere Quellen.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## marlin2304 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Ich kann dir das Garmin 60 cx empfehlen. Habe es seit fast einem Jahr und bin absolut zufrieden.


----------



## Fischopa (25. November 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*



Ollek schrieb:


> Das Schwarzweisse hat aber unterschiedliche Farbnuancen (Kontraste), und weil da nicht Explizit stand "Lowrance H2O Color" in Verbindung mit *dem* deutschen Preis bin ich halt ins Grübeln gekommen. |kopfkrat
> 
> Aber für den Preis würd ich auf jedenfall zuschlagen, allein wegen einem deutschen Ansprechpartner bei Garantiefällen.:m




Komme ich auch ins Grübeln ,es gibt wohl 2 Ausführungen.
1. I Finder H20
2. I Finder H20 c Color

Der Preis von 236,. Euro sieht mir eher nach dem H20 aus ,so wird es auch im Angebot bezeichnet und wäre dann nicht mal besonders günstig.(habe ich bei einem Boardpartner für 219.- gesehen)
Das  H20 c Color ist ca 100.- Euro teurer.
Vielleicht irre ich mich auch.

MfG, Fischopa #h


----------



## Fischopa (25. November 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Ich glaube ich irre mich nicht,habe mal etwas gegoogelt.Das angebotene H20 ist zwar farbig abgebildet aber beschrieben ist nur das normale H20 .Ich bin zu 99 % sicher.Ansonsten wäre das ein Knallerpreis ,glaube ich aber nicht, denn auch andere Artikel dieses Anbieters liegen  preislich  nur im Mittelfeld.


MfG, Fischopa #h


----------



## Theo (26. November 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

...und wieder so früh wach |uhoh: , Morgen.

wie gesagt, Danke für die Antworten.

Es wird wohl einige gute Geräte geben in dieser Preisklasse, ich werd mich am Wochenende mal da durchkämpfen und googeln um das Richtige für mich zu finden.





Gruss Theo


----------



## ThorstenECN (26. November 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*



Fischopa schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich irre mich nicht,habe mal etwas gegoogelt.Das angebotene H20 ist zwar farbig abgebildet aber beschrieben ist nur das normale H20 .Ich bin zu 99 % sicher.Ansonsten wäre das ein Knallerpreis ,glaube ich aber nicht, denn auch andere Artikel dieses Anbieters liegen  preislich  nur im Mittelfeld.
> 
> 
> MfG, Fischopa #h




Glaub mir es ist das COLOR. Ich habe meins genau dort für genau diesen Preis gekauft!
Hier steht es auch noch mal: http://www.norwegen-angelforum.net/forum/showthread.php?t=24807&page=6 (Ab Posting 33)


----------



## Ollek (26. November 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*



Fischopa schrieb:


> Der Preis von 236,. Euro sieht mir eher nach dem H20 aus ,so wird es auch im Angebot bezeichnet und wäre dann nicht mal besonders günstig.(habe ich bei einem Boardpartner für 219.- gesehen)
> Das  H20 c Color ist ca 100.- Euro teurer.
> Vielleicht irre ich mich auch.
> 
> MfG, Fischopa #h



Eben, man kommt ins Grübeln weil oft etwas abgebildet ist was für den Preis gar nicht verkauft werden soll sondern "Ab". 

Und die sollten in der Tat dick dazuschreiben des es das *Color *ist.

Aber ThorstenECN hats ja bestätigt, also würd ich als Fragesteller nicht lang fackeln und es mir kaufen. Wer weiss wann die "grossen" GPS Echolotverkäufer die sagen "unsere Preise sind dennoch billig" mit dem Preis mitziehen.

Und das Lowrance ist auf der höhe der Zeit. Da ist kein Mumpitz drann wie Mp3 Player oder Kamera oder was weiss ich  sondern nur das was ich zu effektiven Navigation brauche.

In einem anderen Forum wartet einer immernoch auf funktionierende Karten für sein Triton.

PS: mal ein Zitat aus Thorstens Link



> Ein s/w-gerät reicht völlig.


ein schwarz weiss Gerät reicht als Führerscheininhaber der auch mal weiter fährt als ein paar hundert Meter von der Küste weg bei weitem nicht aus.

Ich will auf die farbige Anzeige von Betonnung, Leuchtfeuer etc nicht mehr verzichten.


----------



## Fischopa (26. November 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Mag sein das zum Zeitpunkt der Bestellung von Thorsten im April
2008 das Angebot galt.Wenn ich es mir heute ansehe, wird nur ein H20 beschrieben und angeboten.Daher bin ich auch weiterhin skeptisch.Ich werde da mal anrufen.

MfG, Fischopa #h


----------



## Fischopa (26. November 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

So,habe da angerufen,es soll tatsächlich das Colorgerät sein.
Der freundliche Herr von der Hotline hat extra noch einmal nachgefragt.Das ist in der Tat ein Knallerpreis.:vik:

MfG, Fischopa #h


----------



## Ollek (26. November 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

wenn ich nicht schon eins hätte, würd ichs kaufen denn günstiger wird im Ausland mit Porto und Zoll auch nicht. Und man hat nen deutschen Ansprechpartner wenn was sein sollte.

:m Das is ja schon fast Schleichwerbung...



Kaufen!!!  Das ist Schleichwerbung.|rolleyes



Ne im Ernst das ist ein guter Preis.


----------



## Theo (26. November 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

@ Ollek


genau das ist meistens das Problem bei Geräten, dass dort Blödsinn drauf ist, was kein S... braucht.

Auf einem Navi oder sogar GPS einen MP3 Player und ähnlichen Mist.

Also wie es aussieht scheint dies doch ein großes Schnäppchen zu sein, wenn der Service dementsprechend noch ist, dann werd ich wohl zuschlagen.


Danke für die Tipps und Hilfe


----------



## Torsk1 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Vielen Dank für den Tipp:m
Ich habe es mir gerade bestellt, wenn es nicht das Color sein sollte kann man es immernoch zurückschicken, dann habe ich halt Pech gehabt mit den Versandkosten, aber ein Versuch ist es wert. Ein bisschen Misstrauen ist da schon|rolleyes

Da bin ich mal gespannt, werde berichten|supergri




ThorstenECN schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe auch das Lowrance H2O Color. Gekauft habe ich es hier www.svb.de . Ich kann das Gerät nur empfehlen!!!


----------



## reagyplay (28. November 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Hallo,
Ich habe auch angerufen und mich zum Fachverkäufer der nichts anderes als Navis verkauft verbinden lassen. Es wurde mir absolut versichert das es ein colorgerät sei. Also habe ich bestellt damit ich Weihnachten etwas zum spielen habe. Schreibt aber vieleicht bei Eingang der Ware ob es sich um das color handelt da ich meins bis Weihn. liegen lassen will.
Cu Carsten


----------



## Theo (28. November 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Hallo,

ich hab mir auch eines bestellt und in der Bestätigung per Mail steht wirklich "color Display" drin.

Das ist ja sensationell bei diesem Kurs :vik:


----------



## Torsk1 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Moin

Meins ist gerade angekommen, erstmal Respekt für die schnelle Lieferung, ich habe es Mittwochabend bestellt#6

Und es ist das Color, also ein wahres schnäppchen, ne was freue ich mich:vik::vik:

Also Leute BESTELLEN!!|rolleyes


----------



## ThorstenECN (28. November 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Es aber erst nicht glauben wollen :q#h:q

Ich wünsche euch viel Spass mit den Teilen #h


----------



## Ollek (28. November 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

ein Tip

Wenn ihr die Nauticpath eingelegt habt, macht als erstes eine Werkseinstellung und stellt danach ggf. wieder auf deutsch.

damit stellt ihr bei einigen Geräten die Bezeichnungen für Seegebiete wieder an die standartmässig bei einigen aus sind.

Ihr seht dann den namen des Gebiets wo ihr euch befindet. Z.B. im Bodden den "Schuhmachergrund, Elidagrund"usw...

Diese Informationen waren bei meinem Gerät erst nicht sichtbar aber bei nem Kumpel schon. Mit der Werkseinstellung habe ich diese wichtge info dann wieder hergestellt.

geht sicher auch direkt,aber den Menüpunkt hab ich noch nicht gefunden.

Viel spass mit den Dingern#h


----------



## ThorstenECN (28. November 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

@ Ollek,
wenn ich das Gerät auf die Werkeinstellungen zurücksetzte, bleiben dann die bereits gespeicherten GPS-Positionen erhalten? Oder gehen die verloren?

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## Torsk1 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Ich glaube dann sind die wech, so kenne ich es von meinem richtigen Plotter.....


----------



## Ollek (29. November 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

kann ich nicht genau sagen, evtl die Punkte vorher sichern.

Um zu wissen ob es nötig ist einfach mal mit dem Kursor zum Bodden fahren und auf ca. 3mi einzoomen. wenn die Bezeichnungen zu lesen sind ist es nicht nötig.

Die Bezeichnungen heissen wie Schuhmachergrund, Elidagrund Bötchergrund usw.

Wenn das zu lesen ist sollten die Bezeichnung für andere Gebiete wenn vorhanden auch zu lesen sein.


----------



## Theo (29. November 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Ha...heute hab ich das gute Stück erhalten und tatsächlich, es ist das Color, ich freu mich riesig.:k

Dank an ThorstenECN für den tollen Tipp.#6 
Deswegen frag ich erstmal lieber im Board nach, bevor ich ins erst beste Geschäft gehe.

Eins würde ich doch gerne wissen, wir hatten im letzten Sommer eine große Diskussion über den Kauf von Geräten in den USA (es ging ja vor allem um die Preise)

Das Argument der Händler war doch hier immer, dass die Geräte bei uns nicht billiger verkauft werden können und die Margen sind jetzt schon nahe Null, etc....???


Gruss Theo


----------



## reagyplay (30. November 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Habe meins am sonnabend erhalten farbiger gehts nicht#6
Hat jemand das Ding schon an einen PC angeschlossen? geht das? und wenn ja mit welcher Software und welchem Zubehör?


----------



## Flöteboller (30. November 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Moin Moin
Habe mir auch ein H20c aus Bremen geholt bin ja dicht bei, wollte auch nicht glauben das es ein Gerät mit Farbdisplay ist war aber so.Für den Preis lohnt keine Bestellung aus den USA. Gruß Flöteboller


----------



## Amerika1110 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Hallo Leute,
bin jetzt ein wenig verunsichert. Stehe vor der Entscheidung, Triton 400 oder H2O, rufe bei SVB an um zu Fragen, ob Triton400 mit detailierten Seekarten erweitert werden kann, da bekomme ich erklärt, daß dies wohl kein richtiger Kartenplotter wäre, da keine Möglichkeit besteht, Detailkarten nachzuladen. Auf meine Frage, warum da ein SD Karten Slot drin wäre, kamen wenig erhellende Aussagen. 
Hatte bisher nur Triton 300 in der Hand und empfand es als bedienerfreundlich und denke mir, daß 400 ist ähnlich nur eben mit SD Karten Slot . H2O kenne ich nicht, laß mich aber gern eines besseren belehren. Welche Karten könnt Ihr wofür empfehlen und welches Gerät könnt Ihr empfehlen.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Ollek (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

 @ Amerika

was willst du eigentlich noch positiveres vom H20 bei dem Preis in Verbindung mit der Nauticpath hören?

Die Tritons sind sicher nicht schlecht, aber ich habe von (zuviel) vielen gehört das sie Probleme mit ihren Geräten haben.

(andere mögen das anders sehen)

Ich kann dir erst mal nur die Vorteile des H2O nennen.

-für den Preis der hier im Thread bei dem Verkäufern genannt wird  unschlagbar.

-absolut kristallklares farbiges Display (Farbe ist wichtig wegen der Seezeichen und Untergünde)

-kompatibel zur NauticPath (99€) die *alle* wichtigen Bereiche in Norwegen und Deutschland abdeckt.

- Bedienung wenn man sich eingearbeitet hat Kinderleicht (das ist bei vielen Geräten nicht selbstverständlich)


----------



## Amerika1110 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

@Ollek,
siehst Du, der Berater in obigem Laden rieht mir von Nauticpath ab, weil angeblich nicht detailiert genug. Es müßte dann schon navionics gold XL9 sein, weil ansonsten wäre es nur eine "Überflugkarte". Und das sind so die Unsicherheiten, die ich habe, weil ich mich frage, ob mir dieser Berater etwas sagt, weil er das teurere Produkt verkaufen will oder weil es wirklich erforderlich ist.

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## Ollek (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

 Du musst das Pro & Contra abwägen.

Du musst dich fragen für was will ich die Karte?|kopfkrat

Ich glaube das du in erster Linie *Angler* bist der in Norwegen Dänemark oder Deutschland Küstennah ein paar Seemeilen fährt und Angeln will und kein reiner Sportbootfahrer der tausende Meilen die Küste entlang fährt.

Das heist die Nauticpath erfüllt für 99€ diese Aufgabe komplett für die Regionen im Gegensatz zur 229€ teuren Nacionics wo die Region begrenzt ist.

Soll heissen in Norwegen ist zwar fast alles abgedeckt(29XG) aber für Deutschland brauchst du wieder ne andere für ebenfalls wieder 229€ (25XG)

Die Details die den Unterschied ausmachen brauchst du als *Angler *nicht.  Du erkennst Fanggründe Tiefenlinien Verkehrszeichen etc genau wie bei der Navionics.

Mag sein das die eine oder andere Tiefenlinie oder Hafenbezeichnung mit dabei ist, aber bei unserer letzten Norwegenfahrt konnte ich keine grossen Unterschiede feststellen bei dem H2o meines Bekannten der die Navionics hatte und sie wieder verkauft hat und sich die NP zugelegt hat.

Es gibt Unterschiede bei verschieden GPS Echolotplottern was aber unter Umständen an den Geräten liegt. Soll heissen auf verschiedenen GPS/Echoloten sieht die NP karte sehr verwaschen aus. Man erkennt nur schlecht Wasser und Land. 

Aber beim H2O Color stimmen die Kontraste.

Fazit:
Für Angler ist die Nauticpath besser geeignet. Die Darstellungen und Details sind mehr als Ausreichend. Leuchtfeuer Verkehrszeichen etc werden hervorragend dargestellt.  (an die die es schon haben, zoomt mal den Hafen von Rostock ran)

Die Navionics würde ich mir holen wenn ich ein reiner Küstenskipper wäre, dann hätt ich aber auch den ganzen Satz zu je229€ 

Wers übrig hat holt sich die Navionics. Wer Angler ist und sparen will die NP.  Wenn der Verkäufer deinen Einsatzzweck kennt (Angeln) und dir dann noch zur Navionics rät hast du die Antwort auf deine Frage.#6


----------



## Fischfranz (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Hallöchen,
ich will mich mal kurz mit in eure Unterhaltung mischen...Ich trage mich seit einiger Zeit auch mit dem Gedanken, mir ein erschwingliches Hand-GPS / Kartenplotter zuzulegen...

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit dem Gerät *GEONAV 3s*???

Die Karten dafür sollen sehr gut und im Vergleich zu Bluenav o.ä. relativ günstig sein.

Gruß euer Fischfranz


----------



## ThorstenECN (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Man sollte sowieso "IMMER"  noch zusätzlich eine offizielle Papierseekarte mitnehmen!!! Oder will sich jemand voll und ganz auf ein Elektrogerät  (Batterien) verlassen?
Aus der Karte kann man auch (falls überhaupt nötig)  Details entnehmen die in der NauticPath Karte vielleicht fehlen könnten.


----------



## Ollek (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Ja aber ganz erhlich, in einem offenem Boot wie die Leihboote in Norwegen hab ich nicht noch extra ne vollständige "Navigationsfähige" Papierkarte mit. (meist nur Auszugweise und Laminiert die aber zur Navigation mit Zirkel und Dreieck nicht geeignet sind)

Gut mit der Zeit kennt man die Regionen und fährt eh nicht so weit raus.

Aber ich denk mal mit einem Stationären und einem (meist sogar2) Mobilen Hand GPS ist man dennoch gut gerüstet *wenn man den Einsatzbereich seines Bootes kennt.* (was viele nicht kennen)

Ich würde mit diesen Mietbooten jedenfalls nicht hunderte Kilometer die Küste, oder aufs offene Meer fahren und dann feststellen das meine Batterien leer und das stationäre Gerät defekt sind.
Also Papierkartennavigation und Offene Boote verträgt sich nicht wirklich und wer sich wie gesagt über *den Einsatzbereich seines Bootes im klaren ist* braucht das auch nicht. Aber ein Kompass ist unverzichtbar.


----------



## Hendreich (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Hab mir auch eins bestellt. Die haben anscheinend noch genug. Für den Preis muss man einfach zuschlagen.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Torsk1 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Hat vielleicht einer mal gefragt wie die das so günstig anbieten können? Da haben ja welche angerufen, oder per Mail??

Würde mich mal interessieren

Ich hatte meins gestern das erste mal im Einsatz, ist echt Top#6


----------



## reagyplay (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Ich hab gefragt, und zur antwort bekommen das sie es ebend für diesen preis anbieten könnten.#6
Solange das keine b-ware oder made in china ist soll mir das auch egal sein.|rolleyes Bis jetzt scheinen ja auch alle geräte wie man so liest ohne mängel zu sein.
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Hendreich (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Ich würde da mal gar nicht so viel Fragen stellen. Seid froh das es so ist, und fetisch. Fragen können wir dort wenn sie ausverkauft sind.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## utzel (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*



Theo schrieb:


> Eins würde ich doch gerne wissen, wir hatten im letzten Sommer eine große Diskussion über den Kauf von Geräten in den USA (es ging ja vor allem um die Preise)
> 
> Das Argument der Händler war doch hier immer, dass die Geräte bei uns nicht billiger verkauft werden können und die Margen sind jetzt schon nahe Null, etc....???


 
Man soll halt nicht alles glauben was hier so geschrieben wird. 

Ach und SVB verdient bestimmt auch noch mehr als ein Butterbrot daran. :q


----------



## Hendreich (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Ich werd mir schnell noch die Seekarte bei dem gleichen Shop bestellen. Bei manch anderem Händler steigen die Preise für entsprechende Seekarten plötzlich stark an. Obs an Weihnachten liegt, oder woran auch immer. 

Steffen


----------



## Theo (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

....mal ´ne doofe Frage, ist die Menüsprache nur in Englisch oder kann ich die auch umstellen?
Metrisch usw. hab ich ja schon gefunden...

Irgendwie hab ichs bisher nicht gepeilt #d


----------



## Ollek (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Ja geht.

Es ist vorher wichtig zu wissen in welchen Modus man ist. Es gibt den "easy mode" und den "advanced Mode"

Schalte das Gerät ein und drücke "menü".

Wenn du jetzt als letzten Menüpunkt "software information" lesen kannst bist du im "easy mode"

Von diesem Mode aus kann man die Sprache noch nicht umstellen. 

Falls du aber schon im "advanced Mode" bist siehst du wenn du das Gerät einschaltest "menü" drückst und als letzten Punkt "Customize" lesen kannst.

Finde heraus in welchem Modus bist.

Sprache einstellen im "advanced mode":

Gerät einschalten(haftung mit exit 2mal wegdrücken)------menü-----menü-----system setup-----ent-----set language-----ent-----deutsch-----ent......fertich

Sprache einstellen im "easy mode"

Gerät einschalten(haftung mit exit 2mal wegdrücken)------menü------advanced mode-----ent------yes------ent-----menü------menü----system setup-----ent-----set language-----ent-----deutsch-----ent......fertich


----------



## reagyplay (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Hallo,
Die wegpunkte werden die auf der Karte oder im gerät gespeichert|kopfkrat kann man durch "learning by duing" schaden auf der karte anrichten ( löschen ) oder hat sie ne sicherung.
Männer lesen nun mal nicht gerne ne Betriebsanleitung:q
vieleicht sollte man mal nen H2O thread aufmachen#6scheinen ja doch ne menge leute zu kaufen.
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Fischopa (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Also ich habe es geschafft beim sog. learning b. d. das komplette Programm außer Betrieb zu setzen.Das Gerät (ein etwas einfacheres GPS ,von Lowrance) gehörte meinem Kumpel und musste eingeschickt werden.Ging auf Garantie.Vorher hatte ein Bekannter, der sich wesentlich besser damit auskennt ( Dipl.Dipl.Ing.  für Nachrichtentechnik) versucht es wieder Betriebsbereit zu machen.Es ist ihm auch nicht gelungen, da wohl das gesammte erforderliche Programm gelöscht war.Ich glaube daher nicht das da eine Sichereung eingebaut ist und wäre vorsichtig.
Wie ich das Ding geschafft habe ist mir bis heute ein Rätsel.#c
Ev. ist aber ein etwas hochwertigeres Gerät wie das H 20 etwas anders aufgebaut.

MfG, Fischopa #h


----------



## Ollek (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Die Wegpunkte werden im Gerät gepeichert.

Oder Lockschieber entgegen der Kontakte einrasten lassen


----------



## reagyplay (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Aha|kopfkrat also doch voher lesen ist ja bald weihnachs-zeit. Das mit der Sprache hatte ich schon mit l.b.d. rausbekommen. Aber ich bin da jetzt lieber vorsichtiger. Ich dachte bloss da ja diese mmc- carte wie bei einer digicam ein datenträger ist das man sie nicht ausversehen löscht oder teile davon. Deshalb die frage nach einer sicherung.
danke für die infos|gutenach


----------



## Sockeye (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*



Amerika1110 schrieb:


> Stehe vor der Entscheidung, Triton 400 oder H2O, rufe bei SVB an um zu Fragen, ob Triton400 mit detailierten Seekarten erweitert werden kann, da bekomme ich erklärt, daß dies wohl kein richtiger Kartenplotter wäre, da keine Möglichkeit besteht, Detailkarten nachzuladen.



Sorry, aber der Verkäufer hatte da wohl etwas anderes im Sinn, als dich kompetent zu beraten.

Der T400 hat den SD-Kartenslot genau um Detailkarten auf SD zu laden. Es passen übrigens SDHC Karten bis 16GB rein. Dies ist sehr praktisch, gerade für die selbsterstellten, kostenlosen Rasterkarten.
Des Weiteren können online Seekarten auf das Gerät bespielt werden.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Theo (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Dank Dir Ollek, war echt aufgeschmissen.

Leider hatte ich bisher, aus ztl. Gründen, kaum die Möglichkeit ins Handbuch zu schauen.

Wo bekommt man denn das PC- Kabel u. - Programm, eine Tasche, Halterung etc.

Bei unserem Boardpartner ist nichts zu finden.


Gruss Theo


----------



## Ollek (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Frag mal die hier, die müssten fürs Lowrance alles rankriegen oder dir sagen können wo du es bestellen kannst.


----------



## gufipanscher (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

@ all die mit dem H2O Erfahrung gesammelt haben...

Wie siehts mit der Genauigkeit von dem Teil aus? Oder anders gefragt, wie viele Sateliten benötigt das Ding, bis es zur Navigation bereit steht.
Mein altes Garmin beispielsweise ist nur auf 10m genau, was mir auf unseren Seen mittlerweilen viel zu wenig ist.

Desweiteren würds mich interessieren, ob ich selbsterstellte Rasterkarten in jpg oder tif- Formaten problemlos auf das Gerät laden kann....


danke, Jul


----------



## Sockeye (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*



gufipanscher schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit der Genauigkeit von dem Teil aus? Oder anders gefragt, wie viele Sateliten benötigt das Ding, bis es zur Navigation bereit steht.
> Mein altes Garmin beispielsweise ist nur auf 10m genau, was mir auf unseren Seen mittlerweilen viel zu wenig ist.



Mit Consumer GPS kommst Du maximal auf +-5m
Brauchst Du mehr, musst Du bei den Professional Geräten suchen. Bspw. Magellan Mobile Mapper ca. 1000,-€ (das ist eins von den preiswerten)



gufipanscher schrieb:


> Desweiteren würds mich interessieren, ob ich selbsterstellte Rasterkarten in jpg oder tif- Formaten problemlos auf das Gerät laden kann....



Nein.
Das kannst du nur mit den Magellan Tritons. (oder auch Mobile Mapper)

VG
Sockeye


----------



## wessel54 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

also ich kann die echt das Lowrance H2O (egal ob nun colar oder nicht) ans Herz legen. Hab mir dazu die Nautic Path Seekarte geholt, und bin vollstens zufrieden.



> Wie siehts mit der Genauigkeit von dem Teil aus? Oder anders gefragt, wie viele Sateliten benötigt das Ding, bis es zur Navigation bereit steht.



Also wenn du es unter freiem Himmel verwendest, passt es schon mit der genauigkeit. Hab es vor 6 Wochen auf dem Booden bei dichtem Nebel im Einsatz gehabt (Sichtweite unter 20 m) und es hat mich genau dahin geführt, wo ich auch hin wollte. In Verbindung mit einem portablen Echolot (hab das Cuda 168) findest du jeden berg, jede Rinne innerhalb von kürzester Zeit.
Die Genauigkeit bei GPS-Echoloten ist vom hause aus beschränkt
Ich zitiere mal aus wikipedia:



> SPS (*Standard Positioning Service*) ist für jedermann verfügbar und erreichte ursprünglich eine Genauigkeit von 100 m (in 95 % der Messungen). Im Mai 2000 wurde die künstliche Ungenauigkeit vom US-Militär abgeschaltet; seitdem beträgt die Genauigkeit ca. 15 m.


----------



## gufipanscher (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Von den Gewässern, die ich hauptsächlich befische, gibt es zwar Gewässerkarten, aber diese sind nicht als fertige Rasterkarten erhältich. Daher muss ich diese Tiefenkarten mit Hilfe von bekannten Referenzpunkte auf ein Raster legen, was ich mit Fugawi mache. Das Endprodukt muss ich dann auf meinem GPS einspeisen können.

Bisher konnte ich zwar auf mein Garmin Tracks und Waypoints laden, allerdins keine kompletten Karten. 

Wenn jetzt ein Gerät der 500-600€ Klasse auch nicht genauer ist, als das H2O und der Rest meinen Anforderungen entspricht, wird wohl meine Entscheidung auf das Ding fallen.


----------



## gufipanscher (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

by the way, zZ hab ich mal das Garmin Oregon 400i mit Touchscreen ins Auge gefasst.


----------



## Sockeye (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*



gufipanscher schrieb:


> by the way, zZ hab ich mal das Garmin Oregon 400i mit Touchscreen ins Auge gefasst.



Das Oregon würde ich auf keinen Fall nehmen. Der Empfänger ist relativ schlecht und es hat das Problem der Positionsdrift, nicht so schlimm wie der Colorado (bis zu 200m) aber öfters mal 30m, welches nur durch Reset zu beheben ist. Garmin verbaut hier Car-Navigation Hardware, die für niedrige Geschwindigkeiten nicht geeignet ist. Wenn Garmin dann 60csx.
Rasterkarten kann es auch nicht.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Theo (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Hallo,


wie kommt Ihr eigentlich mit dem H2O color klar?

Ich hab schon einige male mich daran probiert, auch das Heft mehr oder weniger durchforstet, aber leider krieg ich das irgendwie nicht auf die Kette.|uhoh:
Liegt vielleicht daran das ich mich noch nicht so intensiv damit beschäftigt habe.

Ist es sinnvol die Karte sofort dazu zu kaufen?

gruss Theo


----------



## marlin2304 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Das Oregon würde ich auf keinen Fall nehmen. Der Empfänger ist relativ schlecht und es hat das Problem der Positionsdrift, nicht so schlimm wie der Colorado (bis zu 200m) aber öfters mal 30m, welches nur durch Reset zu beheben ist. Garmin verbaut hier Car-Navigation Hardware, die für niedrige Geschwindigkeiten nicht geeignet ist. Wenn Garmin dann 60csx.
> Rasterkarten kann es auch nicht.
> 
> VG
> Sockeye




Jupp, oder das 60cx, ist noch mal um die 30 Euro billiger.


----------



## Hendreich (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Hab meins heute auch bekommen, und stelle mich auch noch etwas dusselig an. Aber das wird schon noch.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Hendreich (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Ist das normal, das diese Alarm-Anzeige auf englischer Sprache bei jedem Einschalten aufleuchtet. Oder muss man da was einstellen, das es verschwindet.

Steffen


----------



## Andreas 25 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Moin Steffen,
so weit ich weis kannst du die Meldung nicht abstellen.
Die weist dich nur darauf hin das du dich nicht vollständig auf das GPS verlassen darfst/sollst. Und selber für die Navigation verantwortlich bist. Gerade die Amis müssen sich da gegen hohe Geldforderungen absichern.

Einfach auf Exit drücken und gut.


----------



## Hendreich (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Alles klar Andreas, dann ist das ja normal das die Anzeige aufleuchtet. Ansonsten hab ich heute Nacht schon etwas geübt, und es ist gar nicht so schwer. Ist bloß ein bisschen viel auf einmal, aber zur not gibts ja das Handbuch. Ich bin jedenfalls froh das ich das Teil gekauft habe.
Und gehst Du heute ins Stadion Andreas? Oder spielen die erst morgen?

Gruß Steffen


----------



## gufipanscher (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Das Oregon würde ich auf keinen Fall nehmen. Der Empfänger ist relativ schlecht und es hat das Problem der Positionsdrift, nicht so schlimm wie der Colorado (bis zu 200m) aber öfters mal 30m, welches nur durch Reset zu beheben ist. Garmin verbaut hier Car-Navigation Hardware, die für niedrige Geschwindigkeiten nicht geeignet ist. Wenn Garmin dann 60csx.
> Rasterkarten kann es auch nicht.
> 
> VG
> Sockeye



Aber warum wird dann zB das Oregon 400i explizit als Freshwater GPS angepriesen. Auf der original Software (USA-modell) sollen alle amerikanischen Gewässerkarten vorinstalliert sein. Aber gut, ich lass mich gern besseren belehren.

Gibts dann irgendein anderes Gerät mit touchscreen, das meinen Anforderungen entspricht?


----------



## gufipanscher (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

wo liest man eigentlich raus, welche geräte mit eigenen karten problemslos gespeist werden können und welche nicht.


----------



## Ollek (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*



Theo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> wie kommt Ihr eigentlich mit dem H2O color klar?
> ...



Das kommt drauf an wenn du los willst. Ohne Karte kann dir sowas schnell passieren. Sprich auf Grund laufen auf ne Sandbank oder in der Art.


----------



## burki62 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

also, ich habe jetzt ein H2O color bei ebay (aus überseee)
erstanden. zahlung per paypal natürlich.
bin ja gespannt, ob alles klappt|kopfkrat
die versandkosten (standen nicht im angebot)sind zwar recht hoch (im verhältnis zum preis), aber dennoch ...
für den preis riskier ich´s einfach mal
ansonsten hätt ich vorerst keine 300 und mehr für nen gps ausgeben wollen.
dann hätt es wohl ein einfaches für ca. 100eus auch getan.
(*für meinen bedarf!*)

gruss burki


----------



## Amerika1110 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

habe mir noch im alten Jahr ein H2o mit Nautic Path Karten gekauft, leider kam die Karte erst gestern. Das Einspielen der Karte und eigener Wegpunkte war problemlos.
Habe aber festgestellt, dass Details, die mir auf dem PC angezeigt werden, auf dem H2O fehlen(z.Bsp. Angabe zur Grundbeschaffenheit). Habe über Menü-Kartengruppe zeichnen-gezeichnete Kartenkategorie alles angehakt, wobei bei Unterkategorie "Category On/Off" angezeigt wird. Kann Unterkatgorie ebenfalls aktivieren und Menü verlassen. Wenn ich aber obigen Vorgang wiederhole steht wieder in der Unterkategorie "Category On/Off". 
Habe ich einen Fehler bei der Einstellung gemacht oder bietet diese preiswerte Karte nicht mehr Details?

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## reagyplay (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Hallo,
Habe einen guten Link gefunden mit dem man das H2O als Demo auf dem Bildschirm bekommt Sprache kann man ebenfalls einstellen. Also runterscrollen auf ifinder H2O 12,4 MB glaube ich runterladen und man kann gefahrlos ausprobieren.
http://www.lowrance.com/en/Downloads/Product-Emulators/
Petri


----------



## Theo (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

@Amerika1110

Wie schaust Du Dir die Sachen auf dem PC an?
Gibt es da ein bestimmtes Programm, oder einfach nur Karte in den Slot?


----------



## Amerika1110 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

@ Theo,
habe mich da wohl etwas mißverständlich ausgedrückt. Navigiere bislang mit PDA und Software Oziexplorer sowie Karten von Maptech. 
Vorteil: Ich kann Karten am PC ansehen, Hotspotliste erstellen und auf PDA übertragen.
Nachteil: Der PDA ist nicht wasserdicht und umständlich, wenn es darum geht bei einem Biß den Wegpunkt sofort festzuhalten.
Deshalb habe ich mich für den Umstieg auf H2o entschieden. Wobei ich auch jetzt die Möglichkeit habe, Wegpunkte mit altem System festzulegen und auf H2O zu exportieren.
Aber leider sind die Karten von Nautic Path nach Aussage des Verkäufers (im Nachhinein) nicht so detailiert, um Untergrundbeschaffenheit anzuzeigen.
Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob diese Aussage korrekt ist. Deshalb nochmal meine Frage, ob jemand mit den Karten von besagter Firma die Anzeige der Untergrundbeschaffenheit hinbekommt. 
Der Hinweis der Rückstellung auf Werkseinstellung kam bereits öfter, wobei mir das Gerät ja nur die Dinge anzeigen kann, die das Kartenmaterial auch beinhaltet.
Bin für Eure Hilfe sehr dankbar.

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## Hendreich (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Hallo Leute,
eine Frage zur Nauticpath. Das Teil ist heute angekommen, und ich hab sie gleich eingelegt. Ist das richtig, das man das Feststellrädchen nicht ganz drehen kann, sondern das es schräg die Karte festhält. Und zweitens, kann man die Karte immer drin lassen oder sollte man sie lieber in dem Schutzkästchen aufbewahren.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Seefliege (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

#h

@ Steffen, 

der verriegelungsmechanismus der sd-karte hat bei mir auch erst geklemmt. bis ich heraus gefunden habe, dass der aufkleber auf der sd-karte im weg war. habe den dann abgemacht und danach ging es besser ... stramm drehen musste ich trotzdem noch. bei meinem gerät (h2o) gehen ja sonst die batterien garnicht rein.
meiner meinung nach kannst die karte drin lassen. hab jedenfalls noch nichts nachteiliges darüber gehört ... #c

Petri von Matthias.


----------



## Amerika1110 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Hallo Matthias und Steffen,

die Karte muß im Gerät bleiben, weil das H2O sie meines Wissens nach nicht auf den internen Gerätespeicher überträgt. Wenn SD-Karte aus dem H2O raus, dann ist auch die Karte weg. Importierte bzw. angelegte Wegpunkte bleiben erhalten, werden dann aber ohne Karte im Hintergrund angezeigt. 
Bei mir ging die Karte leicht in den Slot ohne Aufkleber ablösen. Habe sie plan aufgelegt und mit leichtem Druck auf die Karte unter den Rand des Slots geschoben.
Dabei muß die gerade Seite der Arretierung zum Slot zeigen. Anschließend die Arretierung um 180° drehen, bis die Erhebung auf dem Arretierungsrad wieder parallel zu der Batterielage steht. 

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## Hendreich (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Danke für die Antworten. Musste auch alle zwei Aufkleber entfernen, und habs fast nicht gedreht bekommen. Aber sie funktioniert jetzt.

Steffen


----------



## Theo (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Also wenn ich mir die Bilder auf den diversen Seiten anschaue und die angezeigte Karte auf dem H2Oc...

Das Wasser ist bei mir immer weiss, einige Ausnahmen beim "zout"
Das Land ist immer grau, einzig die Feuer, diversen Tonnen und anderes Kleinzeug.
Ich habe mich in der letzten Zeit einigermaßen vertraut gemacht mit dem Teil, für meine Zwecke zu viel dran, hätte evtl. auch ein Nummer kleiner gereicht. Naja....

Bei dem Simulator hab ich versucht, eine von mir erstellte Route nachzufahren, das Dingen will aber immer wieder von dem Punkt aus nach Norge fahren, welches sich mal das Gerät bei einem Probelauf im Freien einloggte.|uhoh:
Kann ich diesen Punkt irgendwie löschen???

...und das Transparency, was ändert man denn dort???


Gruss Theo


----------



## Hendreich (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

HalloTheo,
ich habe das H2O auch neu. Die Transparenz bedeutet wie stark Du die Karte sehen willst wenn Du im Menü rumblätterst. Da siehst Du die Schrift , und im Hintergrund die Karte. Je nach der Einstellung siehst Du die Karte gut, schwächer oder gar nicht.
Bei der anderen Sache schau mal im einfachen Menü ob da steht Navigation beenden. Wenn ja dann drück mal drauf. Kann sein das er immer noch deine erste gewählte Strecke abfahren will. Wie gesagt hab ich das Teil auch neu, und bin auch noch nicht der absolute Held damit. Das muß man halt immer wieder mal üben.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Fischopa (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Hallo,ich weiß nicht ob ich mich irre,aber ich habe den Eindruck das einige von Euch mit ihrem neuerworbenen H20 nicht so recht glücklich sind.Es scheint,als ob die Bedienung des Gerätes recht schwierig ist und es auch ansonst die erwarteten Funktionen nicht ganz erfüllt.Jeder gibt natürlich ungerne zu das er sich verkauft hat, aber mal ganz ehrlich,würdet Ihr das Gerät nochmals kaufen?
Ich frage deshalb,weil ich auch mit dem Gedanken spiele mir so ein Gerät zuzulegen.Ich weiß allerdings noch nicht ob Hand oder gleich größer.Ob überhaupt,hängt allerdings  von meinem künftigen überwiegendem Angelgebiet ab.Auf meinem kleinen Angelsee brauche das nicht(außer zum spielen:m) diese Koordinaten  habe ich  im Kopf.Es wäre dann für die Ostsee.
MfG, Fischopa |wavey:
Noch eine Zusatzfrage:Habe mir das Simulationsprogramm für das H20 auf den Computer  heruntergeladen,stimmt dieses mit der wirklichen Grundkarte vom Orginal überein?


----------



## Hendreich (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Ich würde es mir auf jeden Fall wieder Kaufen. Hab mit dem Teil bis jetzt keine Probleme. Die Farbe mit dem Wasser ist das einzige was ich auch nicht ändern kann. Ist aber wohl so das es nur in weiß geht. Klar ist eine Menge Schnickschnack dran, aber man muss das ja nicht benutzen. Ob ich richtig zufrieden bin kann ich erst im Juni sagen, wenn ich das Teil dann in Norge getestet habe. Aber ich denke schon das es klappt.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## ALUFISH (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Wasser "blau" machen:

Kleiner Modus:

Menü -- Kartendaten -- Enter -- Kreuz bei "Fill Water with White" entfernen.

Ich bekomme allerdigs, standortunabhängig, keinen WAAS Empfang zustande.

Auch loggt sich das Gerät, erkennbar an dem Stern über dem Empfangsbalken, nicht in

die Satelliten ein.

Bei "WAAS anfordern" geht die Position verloren.

Warum?


----------



## Hendreich (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Hallo Alufish,
Kartendaten lässt sich nur im großen Modus aufrufen, und dann bleibts immer noch weiß. Nur bis 10 m Wassertiefe ist die Farbe blau.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## ALUFISH (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

@Hendreich

Ach so. Ja, denkt man nicht.

Ich war der Meinung, ich kenne mich mit dem Gerät schon ein wenig aus.

Sei es, wie es sei.

Nun gut, ich habe auch keine Seekarte stecken.

Bist Du denn sonst zufrieden mit der Karte? War die Anschaffung lohnenswert?

Okay, kann man das überhaupt pauschal sagen? 

In Norwegen bist Du ja mit dem Gerät noch nicht gewesen.

@all

Bezüglich Kaufentscheidung Hand GPS:

Meine verwendeten Vorgängermodelle:

Garmin eTrex und Magellan Meridian. 

Das H2Oc ist dagegen die Granate schlechthin.


----------



## Hendreich (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Wenn das Problem, was für mich eigentlich keines ist mit der Farbe das einzige bleibt bin ich voll zufrieden. Mal schaun was es nfür einen Stromverbrauch hat. Bin gespannt wie lange die Akkus halten. Denn ohne Licht sieht man nicht viel auf dem Display.

Steffen


----------



## ALUFISH (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

@Hendreich

Besorg dir Sanyo Eneloop Akkus + Ladegerät.

Bezüglich WAAS Empfang kannst Du nicht helfen ?

Schade.

Alles Gute für dich...


----------



## Theo (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Das mit der Farbe ist genauso wie Du beschrieben hast, aber wenn Du Dir die Seite auf Lowrance.com anschaust, dann sieht es aber anders aus. Finde ich eigentlich einen großen Mangel.

Akkus frisst das Gerät ganz schön, ich probiere cá zwei bis drei Stunden und dann tilt er schon, ich habe nagelneue Duracell Surpreme 2650mAh.#c

Ich glaube das ich das Gerät an das Akku vom Lot anschliessen werde.

Tja, nun die Frage ob ich es mir nochmal kaufen würde.
Im Moment nein, aber ich weiss nicht wie es sein wird wenn ich es in Norge ausprobiert habe.

Es sind dort viele Anwendungen, dwie ich finde, welche doppelt oder überflüssig sind.

Mir hätte es fürs Erste genügt, die GPS Daten einiger HotSpots zu Hause schon zu speichern und einige Notrouten von drei, vier Angelplätzen in Richtung Ferienhaus anzulegen, um dort im oft aufkommenden Nebel sicher at Home anzukommen.


----------



## Hendreich (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Mit dem Waas weiß ich auch nicht. Setz doch mal alles auf Werkseinstellung, und schau mal was sich tut. Vielleicht hast Du irgendwas verstellt.
Ich hab mal ganz normale Batterien rein gemacht, und die halten jetzt schon ungefähr 5 Stunden.

Steffen


----------



## Amerika1110 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

die WAAS Funktion arbeitet nur, wenn sich im Umfeld keinerlei Hindernisse befinden und das Umland eben ist. Laut Beschreibung eine Funktion fürs offenen Meer, da die angepeilten Satelliten sich kurz übern Horizont befinden. Soll eine genauere Positionsbestimmung gegenüber dem normalen GPS ermöglichen.
Bei der Entscheidung, ob ich das Gerät wieder kaufen würde, bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher. Würde wahrscheinlich eher zum Triton 400 greifen, weil ich da auch eigene Karten mit erheblich mehr Kartendetails nutzen kann und nicht auf den Kartenschrott von anderen Herstellern angewiesen bin. 
Hatte mir bereits für mein altes Navi eine Zigarettenanzünderdose in meine Transportbox des Echolotes gebaut und mit dem mitgelieferten Adapterkabel das Navi an den Echolotaccu mit angeschlossen.  
Dazu habe ich mir ´nen Schwanenhalz mit Navihalterung besorgt und kann damit das Navi neben dem Echolot auf die Transportbox bappen und habe beim Bedienen die Hände frei.

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## Fischopa (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Danke für Eure ehrliche Meinung.#6 Da sieht man mal wieder, dass die Ausagen der Benutzer der Gräte doch wesentlich objektiver zu werten sind als ständige Werbesprüche von Händlern, welche verständlicherweise immer das loben , was sie momentan los werden wollen Ich glaube ich würde z.Zt. dadurch auch eher zum Triton 400 neigen.

MfG, Fischopa #h


----------



## Ollek (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

@ Amerika

Hab mal geschaut, Dinge wie Grundbeschaffenheit kann man wohl nicht erkennen mit der Nauticpath. Die Sache mit der Werkseinstellung bezog sich auf Gebietsbezeichnungen wie den verschiedenen Fanggründen. (beim Bodden steht dann z.B. Schuhmachergrund elidagrund etc.) Denn das war bei mir nicht zu lesen bis zur Werkseinstellung

#cWas bedeutet eigenlich "eigene Karten" ?  Hab mal auf den Seiten von Magellan geschaut, die haben doch auch nur die teuren Navionics.

Und ich sag mal die Nauticpath sollte zum Angeln mehr als ausreichend sein. Wenn ich mit dem Boot Strecke machen würde würd ich evtl auch zur anderen Karte greifen, sehe aber beim lokalen Angeln nicht den Sinn. 

Gruss


----------



## ALUFISH (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

@Amerika1110

Der OziExplorer soll aber voll Lowrance kompatibel sein.

Also quasi Karte konvertieren, auf MMC schieben und ab damit ins Gerät.

Wenn das so nicht funktioniert, kannst Du dann bitte mal sagen warum?

Ich bedanke mich im voraus.


----------



## Amerika1110 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Hallo Ollek,
eigene Karten heißt, selbst gescanntes Kartenmaterial oder vorhandenes Kartenmaterial von Maptec, wo eben solche Angaben, wie Grundbeschaffenheit verzeichnet sind.
Ich reite zwar immer wieder auf diesem Detail herum, aber es ist eben nun mal nicht unwesentlich, ob ich in einem neuen Angelgebiet über Schlamm oder Kies oder Fels ansitze. Wenn ich dies nicht anhand der Karte angezeigt bekomme, muß ich die Stelle erst anfahren, um es festzustellen.
Ich werde es jetzt so machen, daß ich auf dem Laptop mein altes Programm mit Exportfunktion für H2O und mit den alten Maptec Karten mitnehme und mir dort Hotspots raussuche und diese über die Funktion "eigene  Daten" ins H2O importiere.
Etwas umständlich, wollte ich mir mit dem Umstieg auf H2O ersparen, geht aber scheinbar nicht anders.
Das Problem dabei ist nur, ich habe zu diesen Dingen auch auf Nachfrage bei verschiedenen Anbietern nur schwammige oder ausweichende Antworten erhalten.
Hinterließ bei mir den Eindruck, die wissen selbst nicht so genau, was sie verticken.
Aber ich mache jetzt das beste daraus.

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## Amerika1110 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Hallo Alufish,

Du kannst mit Oziexplorer Wegpunkte erzeugen und diese über eine definierte Schnittstelle auf den H2O exportieren, aber eben nur Wegpunkte und kein Kartenmaterial. Wenn das ginge, wäre vieles einfacher.

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## Ollek (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*



Fischopa schrieb:


> Danke für Eure ehrliche Meinung.#6 Da sieht man mal wieder, dass die Ausagen der Benutzer der Gräte doch wesentlich objektiver zu werten sind als ständige Werbesprüche von Händlern, welche verständlicherweise immer das loben , was sie momentan los werden wollen Ich glaube ich würde z.Zt. dadurch auch eher zum Triton 400 neigen.
> 
> MfG, Fischopa #h



@ Fischopa

Der Grund weshalb ich mir damals (vor ca.1,5Jahren) das H2o gekauft habe war der das es aus den Staaten mit 240€ (inkl Steuern Zoll etc) bei weitem günstiger war als der beste Preis hierzulande.

Dann kam noch dazu das der Preis für die Nauticpath von 220€ auf 99€ gefallen ist und dann war die Sache für mich klar.|supergri

MAn muss sich vor dem Kauf überlegen "was will ich damit"

Meine überlegung war Angeln hauptsächlich in Norwegen. Und da war die Kombination mit dem H2O in verbindung mir der Nauticpath die ganz Norge abdeckt und dem Preis schlicht unschlagbar.

Hinzu kamen die Probleme die ich in anderen Foren über das Triton und deren Karten gelesen habe, (was aber glaub ich mittlerweile gelöst sein sollte)

Fazit: für 369€ würde ich mir das H2O nicht kaufen, wohl aber zum ausländischen günstigeren Preis. In dem Fall würd ich dann noch etwas drauflegen und mir das 2000er Triton holen.

Wenn ich Skipper wäre der grosse Strecken an der Küste abschiffert hätte ich sowiso andere Navis.

Gruss


----------



## Flöteboller (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Mion Ollek
Der Preis für das H20 von 240€ aus den USA ist nicht schlecht nur in Deutschland bekommst Du das H20 Color für 239€ mit 2 Jahren Garantie und Deutscher Bedienungsanleitung und hast kein Stress wenn ein Garantiefall vorliegt. Gruß Flöteboller


----------



## Ollek (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

@ Flöteboller


Und das ist eben nicht ganz richtig bzw. die Regel wenn man das Gesagte von Echolotzentrum berücksichtigt.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2331761&postcount=25

Der deutsche Preis von 239€ ist halt nicht der Preis aller anderen weil es sich hier offenbar um einen Fehler handelt.

Gruss


----------



## Hendreich (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Das ist doch kein Fehler. Im neuen Katalog wird das Teil für genau den selben Preis angeboten. Und wenn die einen Fehler gemacht hätten wären die Dinger längst nicht mehr im Angebot. Da wären sie halt ausverkauft. Ich mache jede Wette das die immer noch was dran verdienen.
Ich bin jedenfalls froh das ich mir das Teil gekauft habe. Und die Bedienung vom H2O ist doch gar nicht so schwer. Man muß nur öfter mal üben. Ich mach das immer wenn ich mit meinem Hund spazieren gehe.

Steffen


----------



## Fischopa (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*



Hendreich schrieb:


> Das ist doch kein Fehler. Im neuen Katalog wird das Teil für genau den selben Preis angeboten. Und wenn die einen Fehler gemacht hätten wären die Dinger längst nicht mehr im Angebot. Da wären sie halt ausverkauft. Ich mache jede Wette das die immer noch was dran verdienen.
> 
> 
> Steffen



#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6
Das sehe ich genau so,wird immer noch angeboten.Was soll man auch sagen wenn man nicht mithalten kann.Besser gar nichts.

Mfg, Fischopa |wavey:


----------



## Flöteboller (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Moin Moin
Habe das H20 Color vor ca ein Jahr Direkt beim Händler in Bremen abgeholt ist ja nicht weit.Auf die Frage warum das Gerät bei Ihm 239€ und wo anders 369€ kosten soll wurde mir geantwortet das es ein dauerpreis ist und nicht nur ein Sonderangebot für kurze Zeit.Also kein Druckfehler wie manche glauben zu wissen. Gruß Flöteboller


----------



## Amerika1110 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

ist doch letzten Endes auch Wurscht, wie der Händler seine Ware kalkuliert (dafür ist er ja Kaufmann) bzw. wo seine Bezugsquellen sind und Sponsoring wird er schon nicht betreiben. Es ist bei Elektronik der Lauf der Zeit, daß sie günstiger wird.

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## Echolotzentrum (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Hallo,

ich habe gerade um Erklärung von Herrn Nils Thoss (Managing Director & Country Manager Central Europe) gebeten bezüglich der Preisgestaltung des H20Color von der Firma SVB.
Letztes Jahr war die offizielle Aussage das es sich um einen Druckfehler handelt. Anscheinend ist dem nicht so, was leider einer Klärung bedarf. Ich möchte hier noch anfügen, dass ich momentan günstiger bei SVB als bei Navico /Think Big /Lowrance einkaufen kann.
Zum Thema "Fischopa": Die ständigen billigen und unqualifizierten Anfeindungen durch die Blume sind unpassend (Nicht nur in diesem Threat!) Wir haben schon einmal eine Diskussion wegen seinem Mullion Schwimmanzug geführt und ich bat um ein Gespräch am Telefon zwecks Klärung. 
Dazu ist es nie gekommen, da es anscheinend einfacher ist die Anonymität des Forums als Schutz zu betrachten. Ich verstecke mich nie und stehe gerne zur Verfügung. 
Tel. 05255 934700.
Sobald ich eine Antwort von Navico habe, melde ich mich wieder zu Wort.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Fischopa (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Wer feindet hier eigentlich wen an? Ich denke das hier ist ein Forum in dem Angler ihre Meinung vertreten können und keine nur Werbeplattform für Gerätehändler.Und wenn hier  Behauptungen aufgestellt werden welche schlichtweg die Tatsachen verfälschen , dürfen die Boardies doch wohl daran Kritik üben und die Sache richtig stellen Telefonate führe ich mit wem ich möchte.Personen die mir unangenehm sind meide ich.Weiter werde und  möchte ich darüber nicht diskutieren.

Mfg Fischopa |wavey:


----------



## Echolotzentrum (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Hallo,

es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Kritik und Anfeindungen. Und es hat etwas mit Respekt zu tun, sich an diesen feinen Unterschied zu halten. 

Tel. 05255 934700

Ich bin immer offen für Kritik und bitte um eine Reaktion, wenn ich etwas unwahres berichtet habe. Wissentlich habe ich das nicht getan und bin mir bisher auch dessen nicht bewusst.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## utzel (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Sensationelle Wendung im Druckfehlerfall SVB.

*BILD* dir deine Meinung... :q


----------



## Fischopa (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Vielleicht wird das H 20 in Kürze zum Auslaufmodell und die Firma reagiert jetzt schon .Das wäre mir aber egal.Da es so günstig ist würde ich es trotzdem kaufen wenn so etwas für mich in Frage kommt.

MfG, Fischopa #h


----------



## Amerika1110 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

also ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung überhaupt nicht, weshalb wir uns die Köpfe darüber heißreden, warum jemand etwas zu welchem Preis anbietet. Wir leben in einer freien Welt, jeder kann selbst entscheiden, wo er was kauft und jedem Kaufmann(bin selber einer) sollte doch bitteschön freigestellt sein, was er für seine Ware verlangt.
Und wenn ein zweiter Kaufmann der Meinung ist, sein Lieferant benachteiligt ihn, dann
muß er dies mit ihm klären oder den Lieferanten wechseln. Auch dazu hat er in einer freien Gesellschaft das Recht. Also alles schön geschmeidig Sportsfreunde.

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## ALUFISH (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

@Amerika

Dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang.Als Händler würde mir aber auch der Kamm anschwellen bezüglich Preispolitik der Konkurenten.

Aber ich wollte dich was ganz anderes fragen:
Wo bekomme ich ein Datenkabel für das H2O ?
Am liebsten USB, rs232 darfs aber auch sein.

Bin da etwas unbedarft, ist halt mein erstes Lowrance GPS.

Kannst Du helfen?

Danke.


----------



## Amerika1110 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Hallo Alufish,

wozu benötigst Du ein Datenkabel? Ich habe selber keines. Die Daten die Du auf das H2O bringen willst, speicherst Du vorher auf einer SD Karte mit dem PC und steckst diese in den Kartenslot des H2O und umgekehrt genau so, Du speicherst Deine Waypoints des H2O auf der SD Karte im H2O und kopierst sie dann auf den PC.
Aber bitte nicht auf die SD Karte, wo Dein Kartenmaterial drauf ist, sondern auf eine separate.

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## ALUFISH (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Ach so.

Danke für die Info.

Kenne ich anders (Magellan)

NMEA Kabel, standardmässig mitgeliefert, am Rechner angeklemmt.

Position auf der Karte makiert, Daten an das Gerät gesendet.Speicherung SD Karte.Gut.

Von der ganzen Umsteckerrei beim H2O brech ich mir wohl den Batteriedeckel kaputt

oder weiss ich nicht was.

Na ja, jedenfalls dachte ich, dass Du mir preislich irgendwie auf die Sprünge helfen 
kannst, weil Lowrance 50 EUR für das Kabel möchte. Ohne Worte.

Dann muss ich mir wohl doch die NauticPath holen.

Nützt ja nix.

Alles Gute für dich.


----------



## Theo (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*



ALUFISH schrieb:


> Ach so.
> 
> 
> 
> Von der ganzen Umsteckerrei beim H2O brech ich mir wohl den Batteriedeckel kaputt



hab ich mir auch bei dem ganzen Akku rein und raus gedacht, bis sich dann der Clip in der Mitte zweiteilte...|bigeyes

In den letzten Tagen habe ich mich intensiver um das Teil kümmern können, nun läufts schon langsam...


----------



## Heuxs (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Hi Theo

Geht das wirklich so bescheiden,die Baterien zu wechseln? Gibt es eine Möglichkeit über ein Kabel das Teil von aussen mit ....Strom zuversorgen?


----------



## Ollek (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

|kopfkrat eigentlich geht das wechseln nicht viel anders als bei einer Fernbedienung. Und ja das H2O hat ein Anschluss für externe Stromversorgung.

Gruss


----------



## Echolotzentrum (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Hallo,

ich hatte ja versprochen mich zu melden, sobald ich eine offizielle Meldung von Lowrance zum Thema H20 Color habe.

1. Letztes Jahr hat es sich seitens SVB im Katalog um einen Druckfehler gehandelt. 
2. Im neuen 2009er Katalog, der letzte Woche veröffentlicht wurde, ist das Gerät ein Auslaufmodell. SVB hat eine begrenzte Stückzahl davon eingekauft und vermarktet diese. Wenn diese ausverkauft sind, gibt es keine mehr nach.

Wir haben dank dieser Diskussion noch einige der letzten erhältlichen H20Color für eine Werbeaktion bekommen können. Deshalb können wir das H20Color (so lange Vorrat reicht) für 238EUR anbieten, inkl. 25 Monaten Vollgarantie.

Die Erwartung, dass wir Händler uns daran trotzdem noch einen goldenen H...... verdienen, finde ich amüsant und lustig. Es entspricht nämlich nicht der Wahrheit und müsste jedem kaufmännisch ausgebildeten Kunden eigentlich klar sein. 


Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Hendreich (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Ich weiß nicht was ich von dem ganzen Theater hier halten soll. Das ganze sieht doch so aus, als hätte sich ein Händler nicht an eine Preisabsprache gehalten und bekommt jetzt seinen Rüffel. Verstehen Sie mich bitte nicht falsch Herr Schlageter, ich bin auch Kunde von Ihnen, und bin sehr zufrieden. Sie sind aber nun einmal einer oder der führende Händler für Echolot und GPS, und haben somit einen erheblichen Einfluss auf Konkurenten. Wenn Sie jetzt da nachbohren warum das Gerät so billig verkauft wird macht das bestimmt seine Runde. Die können das H2O doch verkaufen für was die wollen, oder täusche ich mich da. Mal angenommen die vom SVB lesen hier mit. Würde mich nicht wundern wenn das Gerät als bald ausverkauft ist, und plötzlich 100 € mehr kostet. Klären Sie mich bitte auf wenn ich falsch liege, aber das ganze hier hat für mich einen faden Beigeschmack. 

m.f.g. Steffen Hendreich


----------



## Palerado (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Was sagt uns das?
100 Stück kaufen, halbes Jahr warten und bei Ebay für 280€ verticken!


----------



## Echolotzentrum (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*



Hendreich schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was ich von dem ganzen Theater hier halten soll. Das ganze sieht doch so aus, als hätte sich ein Händler nicht an eine Preisabsprache gehalten und bekommt jetzt seinen Rüffel. Verstehen Sie mich bitte nicht falsch Herr Schlageter, ich bin auch Kunde von Ihnen, und bin sehr zufrieden. Sie sind aber nun einmal einer oder der führende Händler für Echolot und GPS, und haben somit einen erheblichen Einfluss auf Konkurenten. Wenn Sie jetzt da nachbohren warum das Gerät so billig verkauft wird macht das bestimmt seine Runde. Die können das H2O doch verkaufen für was die wollen, oder täusche ich mich da. Mal angenommen die vom SVB lesen hier mit. Würde mich nicht wundern wenn das Gerät als bald ausverkauft ist, und plötzlich 100 € mehr kostet. Klären Sie mich bitte auf wenn ich falsch liege, aber das ganze hier hat für mich einen faden Beigeschmack.
> 
> m.f.g. Steffen Hendreich



Es gibt ein spezielles Problem bei der ganzen Sache:
Es gibt immer wieder Kunden, die denken wir würden uns den ganzen Tag die Taschen voll machen und SVB würde als Rächer der Enterbten auf einen Großteil seiner Marge verzichten.
Dem ist aber nicht so, denn wir verdienen alle nur einen sehr kleinen Prozentsatz, der solche Preissprünge nicht erlaubt. 
Das Resultat dieser ganzen Diskussion ist nur eine extreme Verunsicherung der Käufer. 
Meine Kunden sollen aber wissen, dass ich mich um solche Dinge kümmere und ich solche Preissprünge hinterfrage. Denn normal sind die nicht. Auch ich fühle mich dann vom deutschen Vertrieb vereimert. Was soll ein Kunde von uns denken, wenn er den SVB Preis sieht? Der fühlt sich doch von mir oder einem normalen Händlerkollegen betrogen. Oder nicht? 

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Palerado (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Genau so sieht es aus.
Wenn ich sehe dass der eine ein Gerät für 239,- anbietet und der andere für 350 (oder was weiß ich) dann gehe ich als normaler Kunde davon aus, dass der 2. Händler sich mal mindestens 150€ für das Teil in die eigene Tasche steckt.

Ob das so ist kann ich als Kunde nicht wissen, aber der Eindruck entsteht.


----------



## Fischopa (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Das ist doch alles eine Frage des Einkaufs.Wenn  Händler X eine größere Menge eines Artikels vom Hersteller oder Importeur abnimmt bekommt er mit Sicherheit andere Preise als ein kleiner Krauter (siehe Supermarktketten).Als Beispiel führe ich mal XXXX an.Die bieten z.Zt. eine Penn Slammer für ab .65.- Euro an.Da:vbestimmt einige andere Händler ab.Aber das ist doch die Clevernis des günstigen Händlers.

MfG, Fischopa #h


----------



## carphuntingteam (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

hallo ich habe mir jetzt die beiträge hier durchgelesen.ihr diskutiert hier vorwiegend über die nutzung im salzwasser.wie ist es an großen seen oder flüssen?ich bin karpfenangler und bräuchte nur ein gps um meine spots zu makieren.was würdet ihr da empfehlen?hat jemand schon mit dem lowrance igo erfahrungen gesammelt?kann man eigentlich mehrere seen speichern und diese dann aufrufen?


----------



## kreuzi (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Hallo zusammen,
Habe heute den neuen Gruendl.de Katalog bekommen.Da sind eine Menge Fischfinder /Handfischfinder und GPS teile drin.
Unter anderem auch das viel diskutierte H2O C ,Preisgesenkt
auf 239,95. Habe dazu mal eine Frage:Ich möchte mir das Teil ewentuell zulegen, für Norwegen.Reichen dafür die Nautic-Path oder sollte man lieber zu den Navionics Gold Karten greifen ?
Gruß Kreuzi !!!


----------



## rotax (5. März 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

@ ThorstenECN  :m

danke für den Tipp mit der Firma SVB, dort habe ich 
mir jetzt auch das Lowrance H2O Color bestellt. 
War schon kurz davor über ebay/USA das Gerät zu ordern,
gut das es im Board solche PreisFüchse gibt.

Danke

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Theo (24. März 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter,

mal eine ungewöhnliche Frage:

Hat jemand, welcher bei SVB das GPS oder anderes per Kreditkarte bzw, Kartenzahlung übers Netz bezahlt hat, nun irgendwelche Probleme mit seiner Karte?|bigeyes

Gruss Theo


----------



## Silver-SVR (25. März 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Hi Theo,

Nein. Keine KARTENprobleme bei Zahlung über's Net. Warum auch???#c 

Gruß,

Silver


----------



## gebi007 (26. März 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Hallo liebe Angelkolegen.
Bin neu hier im Forum.
Kann mir bitte jemand den Unterschied zu Funk Echolot Wireless Fishfinder Fischfinder FC60 und Funk Echolot Fishfinder Fischfinder FFW-718/2 erklären?
Ist das Gerät sinnvoll?
Kann man bei beiden die Batterien des Gebers selbst wechseln?
Besten dank für die Auskunft.
Petri Heil


----------



## STAN (14. April 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Ich habs bei SVB gekauft. Ist für 239 EUR tatsächlich die Color-Version. #6 Ich denke die haben irgendwie in Ihrer Preisdatenbank die Preise vertauscht zum sw-Gerät (Aber der Preis bleibt von Jahr zu Jahr???). Ich hatte auch extra SVB angemailt, die haben mir dann bestätigt, das es sich um ein Color-Gerät handelt. Es ist tatsächlich das H2Oc.:k Habs zu Hause und auch im Einsatz.

Für gelegentliche Norge und Ostsee Besuche völlig ausreichend. Und die Natic Path bietet ein Top Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Für Profi-Skipper gibt es besseres zum navigieren. Aber zum Angeln reciht es völlig!


----------



## xonnel (14. April 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Wer mutig ;-) ist, bestellt sich bei Ebay ein H2O aus China. Kostet circa 60 Eur inkl. Versand, dazu dann halt die Mwst + Verzollungsgebühr.
Das Gerät kommt allerdings kpl. nackt, also ohne Bedienungsanleitung und jegliches Zubehör. Mein Exemplar war leicht verschrammt, wurde aber auch so in der Artikelbezeichnung angegeben. Das Display lässt sich aber mit Zahnpasta wunderbar wieder polieren. Lief jedenfalls 10 Tage in Norwegen zusammen mit der Nauticpath Karte ohne jegliche Probleme. Vernünftige Akkus mit einem guten Ladegerät halten auch einen ganzen Tag (10-12H) durch, die volle Akku Kapazität kommt aber erst nach 2-3 Ladevorgängen zusammen.

K.a. wie der Händler diese Preise anbieten kann, aber ich vermute mal, dass er irgendwo Garantiefälle oder Retouren aufkauft und diese dann (nach Reparatur) wieder anbietet. Es handelt sich hier sicherlich nicht um irgendwelche Fälschungen oder Kopien der Geräte, sondern um Gebrauchtwaren. Meines muss wohl aus Frankreich stammen, denn es waren ziemlich viele Positionen aus Nord Frankreich abgespeichert.

Der Händler nennt sich btw jimmynjoe


----------



## robert07 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

hat jemand ne ahnung wo die unterschiede zw. dem lowrance h2o und dem h2o map&music liegen, außer dem mp3-player? konnte bei den techn. spezifikationen nix entdecken. ich weiß, der player ist ein überflüßiges feature, aber das gerät ist für 130€ neu zu haben. da wärs mir egal, daß da ein player drin is. das normale h2o is meines wissens nach nicht unter 230€ zu bekommen. liegt es vielleicht daran, daß das map&music ein auslaufmodel ist? vielleicht weißt einer von euch bescheid.


----------



## roboscreen (14. August 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Hallo xonnel.
Wie lange hat den die Lieferung des GPS Gerätes gedauert?

Gruss
Christian


----------



## reagyplay (16. August 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Hallo,
Ich habe auch ein H2O Color und benutze zur Stromversorgung die Bootsbatterie. Bei meiner Lieferung war ein 12 Volt Autokabel dabei. 12 Volt Steckdose Kabel und 2 Batterieklemmen zusammentüdeln fertig. Gibt es auch fertig zu kaufen bei Conrad Best.Nr. 853349-33 Preis 4,25 €. Ersatzsicherungen gerade im Ausland mitnehmen ich habe zwar keine gebraucht aber man weiß ja nie und meist sind es die Pfennigartikel die einem das Leben schwer machen. Ich hatte den Tip von einem Boardie tolle Sache die ich gerne weitergebe.
cu carsten


----------



## robert07 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

siehe frage vom 13.08. kann mir denn keiner in dieser angelegenheit weiter helfen?


----------



## xonnel (20. August 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Hallo !

Der Versand hat insgesamt (inkl. Verzollung) circa 2 Wochen gedauert.





roboscreen schrieb:


> Hallo xonnel.
> Wie lange hat den die Lieferung des GPS Gerätes gedauert?
> 
> Gruss
> Christian


----------



## rivercarp (23. August 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Hallo zusammen svg hat gerade wieder ein H2o drinnen der Preis wäre der Hammer wens das Color wäre.

                 Gr.Günter


----------



## robert07 (23. August 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

@rivercarp: du meist wohl "svb". auf der abbildung ist das color-gerät zu sehen. aus der beschreibung wird jedoch ersichtlich, daß es sich um das sw-gerät handelt.

ich wollt trotzdem nochmal meine frage ins spiel bringen. wer hat erfahrung mit dem h2o map&music, bzw. wer kann mir die unterschiede zu dem "normalen" h2o-gerät nennen?


----------



## brokel87 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

petri

ich bin auf der suche nach einem gps mit geschwindigkeitsanzeige. kann mir da jemand ein modell empfehlen oder haben das alle. hab nicht viel ahnung davon und mich noch nicht viel informiert


----------



## Hermann Arlt (13. September 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Hallo Zusammen,
sich ein GPS für Norwegen anzuschaffen halte ich für sinnvoll. Habe von Schlageter auch
ein Geonav 3 besorgt, beim 2. Anlauf - hochzufrieden, zeigte jede kleine Insel mit der mitgelieferten Karte - super.
Achtung!!!! Gerät mit internem Akku betreiben, nicht zu empfehlen, immer mit einer
Motorradbatterie. Nur hier hat man die entsprechende Leistung auf die Dauer und erlebt
dann kein Fiasko mit Aussetzer.

Norwegen Fan Hermann


----------



## Blindfischer (15. September 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Deswegen schwöre ich auf mein H20 Color,

günstige Karte, Betrieben wirds mit handelsüblichen AA Batterien, einfach neue rein und weiter gehts.
( Ersatzbatterien sollten dann allerdings auch am Mann sein)

Wenn das nur vernünftig mit externem Akku funzt ist das extrem unpraktisch, das wär nix für mich.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## talktalk (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Hallo,
schaut euch mal die neuen Geraete von Lowrance an. Denk mal, die sind ganz ok.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## möwe_3 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*



reagyplay schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich habe auch ein H2O Color und benutze zur Stromversorgung die Bootsbatterie. Bei meiner Lieferung war ein 12 Volt Autokabel dabei. 12 Volt Steckdose Kabel und 2 Batterieklemmen zusammentüdeln fertig. Gibt es auch fertig zu kaufen bei Conrad Best.Nr. 853349-33 Preis 4,25 €. Ersatzsicherungen gerade im Ausland mitnehmen ich habe zwar keine gebraucht aber man weiß ja nie und meist sind es die Pfennigartikel die einem das Leben schwer machen. Ich hatte den Tip von einem Boardie tolle Sache die ich gerne weitergebe.
> cu carsten





servus,

für was brauchst du Sicherungen? wenn man den GPS H2O an normale Echonotbatterie anschließt, denke ich, da sollte nichts passieren. 12V 7,2 ah.

Wenn man doch welche braucht, wie stark (Ampere) sollte die Sicherung sein?

danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Hougen (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kauf eines Hand GPS*

Hallo Theo,

ich fische seit 2 Jahren sehr erfolgreich in der westlichen Ostsee auf Dorsch und Co. mit meinem LOWRANCE ifinder H20. Ich kann dieses nur wärmstens weiterempfehlen und zudem allerdings auch von dem "colour"-Typ dieser Serie abraten, da dieser im Vergleich zum schwarz/weiß ifinder einen enorm großen Energie-Verbrauch hat und insgesamt allgemein in den Rezensionen im Vergleich zu seinem schwarz/weiß-Kollegen relativ schlecht abgeschnitten hat.
Allerdings ist das nur ein Erfahrungswert von mir, da ich beide Geräte einmal bessen habe, und derzeit nur noch die schwarz/weiß-Variante im Einsatz habe.

Ich schätze an diesem Gerät vor allem seine Präzision. Es misst auf +/- 10 m genau und kostet glaube ich aktuell um die 100 €. Ich habs vor 2 Jahren gebraucht aber in sehr gutem Zustand über Ebay für ca. 60 € gekauft.

Insbesondere für Norwegen stellt sich dann aber die Frage wie hochwertig die elektronische Seekarte ist. Eine hochwertige elektronsische Seekarte kostet nach meinem Kenntnissatand (gebietsabhängig) um die 140 € - jenachdem wie genau man die Informationen haben, und wie viele Details man haben möchte.
Meiner Meinung nach eine sinnvolle Investition.

Gruß, 
Hougen


----------

